# NPP e3d



## TriniJuice (Jul 13, 2014)

Who has done this?
Even though the half life is 4/5 days and "Optimal" injection frequency is eod (common knowledge), I've read ppl getting away with pinning e3d....
I read a good response pertaining to going the e3d route w/NPP...said its best recommend to pin in delts which will end up doubling the half life, 
here's the reason why;



> Good question but the answer is simple really, BLOOD FLOW!
> 
> Admittedly since the majority of AAS studies were performed of those with relatively low LBM (providing the experimental indication) such as; HIV, CA patients, elderly etc the data is somewhat skewed when compared to BB.
> 
> ...



Now thats regarding pinning delts 
but a majority of users that have pinned NPP e3d (any injection site) said they didn't notice a difference between pinning eod or e3d,
Your thoughts/experience....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2014)

i pin all short esters mwf.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 13, 2014)

I got 2options;

EOD
1.2cc Test (280mg)
1.2-1.3cc BoldCyp (210-240mg)
2cc Npp (200mg)

OR

e3d
2cc Test (400mg)
2cc Bold Cyp (300mg)
3cc NPP (300mg)


----------



## Azog (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm with BB, I do short esters M/W/F. Every 56 hours to be exact. So Monday morning, Wednesday afternoon and Friday night. That way my pinning schedule is static (same day/time every week). Makes shit easier to remember.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 13, 2014)

Trini wtf are you calculating? Those CC and mg don't match up Lol.... the only one that is constant is the npp


1.2cc Test (280mg) = *233mg/ml*
1.2-1.3cc BoldCyp (210-240mg) = *175mg/ml - 185mg/ml*
2cc Npp (200mg) = *100mg/ml*



2cc Test (400mg) = *200mg/ml*
2cc Bold Cyp (300mg) = *150mg/ml*
3cc NPP (300mg)[/QUOTE] = *100mg/ml*


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 13, 2014)

And why are those the only 2 options? I agree with BB & Azog - M/W/F is a no brainer here.


1cc Test-?? (@ 200mg/ml) = 200mg per pin (600mg / week)

1cc Bold-Cyp (@ 150mg/ml) = 150mg per pin (450mg / week)

1.5cc NPP (@ 100mg/ml) = 150mg per pin (450mg / week)


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 13, 2014)

Lmao...this is how i got it (it's the pins I have that are weird)
The pins I have are 6mL with 4 lines in between each mL/CC . .so 200mg (Test C) divided by 5 equals 40mg per line
So 1.2cc of test would be 280mg....
But than again my math skillz are only good in addition. ...and even then i still need a calculator // I.C.E playa, don't know how many times imma have to say it lol


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 13, 2014)

I pinned NPP @ 1cc and TPP @ 1.5cc EOD.  I did EOD to keep stable blood plasma levels from the shorter ester releasing the hormone quicker. I felt great at EOD, but E3D still works.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 13, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Lmao...this is how i got it (it's the pins I have that are weird)
> The pins I have are 6mL with 4 lines in between each mL/CC . .so 200mg (Test C) divided by 5 equals 40mg per line
> So 1.2cc of test would be 280mg....
> But than again my math skillz are only good in addition. ...and even then i still need a calculator // I.C.E playa, don't know how many times imma have to say it lol




Lol I got you brother. And you're right every 1cc = 5 ticks on the syringe. That means that .2cc is actually 1 tick (40mg) so it'd be 240mg

(1.2cc * 200 = 240)


----------



## losieloos (Jul 13, 2014)

It's important to shoot npp ed or eod.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2014)

E3D is just fine, you don't have to pin anything EOD...that's just a preference! I did it E3D as well as my test p, I do E3D


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 13, 2014)

I went the eod route...just bcuz I wanted to pin more 
#Slave2TheNeedle as they say plus im doing TNE
I wanna try and pin glutes to have more pin sites that"ll take up2 5mL, right now im just pinN quads and VG
Did 4.5mL in quad yesterday w/no problem


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I went the eod route...just bcuz I wanted to pin more
> #Slave2TheNeedle as they say plus im doing TNE
> I wanna try and pin glutes to have more pin sites that"ll take up2 5mL, right now im just pinN quads and VG
> Did 4.5mL in quad yesterday w/no problem



that's fine, as long as you know you don't HAVE to pin EOD


----------

